# Does your pet want attention when you’re doing something



## Kimwhiz (Sep 8, 2019)

This is my dog Kia. She wants my attention in the morning. I give her lots of attention but she squirms between me and the iPad every morning. This is me right now reading this forum. She’s a sweetie. What kind of pet do you have and does it ask for attention?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)

I have a Bichon, and he always expects attention when he wants it. Mornings I get a break .. he likes to go back to sleep after walking in the early morning hours. When he wants something, he starts whining.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 8, 2019)

Not the best time for me to answer this question but yes, Pickles was very annoying when I was on the phone with someone or something important...just like a small child....but

I’d give anything to be annoyed by him now.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 8, 2019)

My kitty doesn't like it when I start making my coffee before fixing her breakfast.  She winds around my ankles and I have to be careful not to trip/fall or step on her tail. Otherwise she's content to be left alone, but she usually watches me as I go about my day.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Sep 8, 2019)

CeeCee. I’m so sorry.


----------



## win231 (Sep 8, 2019)

I loved it when my cat would lie down on a newspaper or book I was reading.
And whenever my sister's dog came near me, my Yellow Lab would jump into my lap - all 80 lbs of him.


----------



## norman (Sep 8, 2019)

I had a dog that knew when I got the truck key off the key rack I was going some place would grab my pant leg and not turn loose until She was allowed to go out the door first and would run to the truck door with tail wagging.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 8, 2019)

My cat Kaley firmly believes that I am incapable of operating my computer without her oversight and management. She has to be in my lap when I sit down at my work station, and that always involves a lot of petting and purring.
All of our bichons firmly believe(d) that our morning coffee was sweetened when they were in our laps, and they are/were right.  Lilly is really helping us, but we sure do miss our Heidi.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 8, 2019)

Cats who want my attention use their claws to dig at the back or side of my upper arm. It always works.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 8, 2019)

Penny Puppy, who is 4 yrs old, wants attention in the early morning and around dinner time. 

Also wants attention if we are paying attention to the bird, or if we are eating, or if Hubby is taking out the trash/has the keys to the car/puts his shoes on/the neighbor kid comes over/people come to visit, anyone goes in the kitchen . . . 

Other than that, she is sound asleep in her place on the couch.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Sep 8, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> Penny Puppy, who is 4 yrs old, wants attention in the early morning and around dinner time.
> 
> Also wants attention if we are paying attention to the bird, or if we are eating, or if Hubby is taking out the trash/has the keys to the car/puts his shoes on/the neighbor kid comes over/people come to visit, anyone goes in the kitchen . . .
> 
> Other than that, she is sound asleep in her place on the couch.


Lol


----------



## Lara (Sep 8, 2019)

Both my Beagle and Pom-a-Poo are super polite but their eyes follow me everywhere and they have to be in the same room as I'm in at all times. They jockey for position when I'm handing out chest scratches and body massages.

I trained my beagle not to scratch the door frame and glass when wanting in. Only took 3 tries. But it made a huge impression on my pom-a-poo as she watched from a short distance. It wasn't even about her. 

Now, they both wait quietly. When I open the door to let them in my pom-a-poo just sits watching me and waiting until I personally invite her in. I tell her it's okay but still she waits for an invite. "Come on in", I say. Such a little sweetie-pie.

All I did was scratch the door with my fingers, point to the spot I scratched, and calmly say to my beagle, "No scratch. Nooo, that's bad" while my pom-a-poo looked on.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 8, 2019)

I had a little Yorkie years ago who loved the attention he got when we had company. When the time came for all of us to sit down for dinner he would go under the table and one by one he would steal the napkin from their laps. He was very gentle about it and you never knew who would be next. You could always tell who his next victim was by the surprised look on the persons face.


----------



## Kimwhiz (Sep 8, 2019)

Lara said:


> Both my Beagle and Pom-a-Poo are super polite but their eyes follow me everywhere and they have to be in the same room as I'm in at all times. They jockey for position when I'm handing out chest scratches and body massages.
> 
> I trained my beagle not to scratch the door frame and glass when wanting in. Only took 3 tries. But it made a huge impression on my pom-a-poo as she watched from a short distance. It wasn't even about her.
> 
> ...


How smart.


----------



## Suzy623 (Sep 13, 2019)

Kimwhiz said:


> This is my dog Kia. She wants my attention in the morning. I give her lots of attention but she squirms between me and the iPad every morning. This is me right now reading this forum. She’s a sweetie. What kind of pet do you have and does it ask for attention?


I have 2 dogs.  One is a 75 lb mixed Ridge-back (Bella) and the other is a 30 lb Australian shepherd mix (Lucy).  You can't pet just one of them, you have to pet both of them at the same time. When I'm at my computer, the big one keeps nudging my arm and the little one licks my feet if they want out.  I keep saying I need to get them a licker license because they love to lick.


----------

